# Front-lit Kindle coming in July?



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

Just saw this-- http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-57434030-286/report-front-lit-kindle-coming-in-july/


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I, for one, welcome our new glowing e-ink overlords.

Honestly, though, I'm so happy with the Kindle Touch as-is the idea of a glowing Kindle doesn't tempt me. Much.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

There is a whole slew of articles with the July rumor.

I hope they update the Kindle Keyboard with the light, but I doubt they will.

I am really hoping the basic K4 gets the light because that is the one I really need with a built in light.

Maybe they will add page turn buttons to the Touch as well as a Glowlight.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

After having a cover kill my very first K3.... no.  I was sent another K3 and got credited enough $ to get a lit cover which I used for maybe a week before I replaced it with an unlit one from somewhere else.  I trust Amazon's e-ink technology but not so much their light tech - it's just one more thing that can screw up the reader.  I am very happy with my KT, K3 and Nook Tablet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

At this time, my feelings are "cool feature to have" but I probably won't spring for one. . . .unless it's my turn as mod to buy one so as to be able to answer questions.    Honestly, though, the times I need an light are very infrequent. . .and I do have a couple of clip ons I carry with me or have stashed in the car.  Plus a light on my phone.  Or I just use the Kindle app on the phone or use the Fire.

It will be interesting, though, to see how well they've integrated the technology and how well it works.  I don't expect a Keyboard style with it, but it would be good to have both Touch and non-Touch versions.

Incidentally, many of the articles/blogs about this also mention the expectation for a new, larger Fire (let's call it Blaze ) in the fall.  Or maybe more than one -- a variety of features with various price points.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

They seem to be phasing out the Keyboard models so I don't expect them to make a front-lit version of that - I wonder if they'll make both a Touch and K4 version though? If they want to compete with the Nook I'd expect it to be the Touch that gets the light.

Having only just splashed out on a Touch with 3G and the (horrendously expensive) lighted cover to go with it, I don't think I'd be wanting to upgrade anytime soon for just that feature, though it's certainly something to aim for in the future, if it's any good.

As far as pricing is concerned, my guess would be they'd want to recover what they'd lose in not being able to sell lighted covers and just add on to the cost of the Kindle the difference between the lighted and non-lighted covers - about $20 in the US, I think - maybe slightly less as not everyone who bought the Kindle would have necessarily bought the cover. With the Touch wi-fi SO model, that would still allow them to undercut the $139 cost of the Nook by at least $10.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as Ann, more or less.  It looks like a cool feature, but I'm not sure I'd upgrade right now.  I have an iPad 2 and iPhone 4s for when I need to read in dim lighting (say on an airplane at night) as I don't care for the Medge illuminator light I have for my Kindle 3.

Maybe if it also had a new e-ink screen with better contrast, but as far as I know they haven't been working on that and have been focusing on the color e-ink technology.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It depends on how much it is and how much gift certificate credit I have when it comes out....  

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

As long as it can be toggled on or off (the lighting, that is), I would like to see how they look.  If it CAN be toggled, I wouldn't mind having one for those times that I do some night reading.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If they do a touch version with dedicated page turn buttons, I will seriously consider it, to be able to ditch my clip on light when I travel. Hotel rooms never have adequate light appropriately placed for reading. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As long as they get the contrast just right. I would not want to have any lowering of that wonderful contrast I now have at the cost of a light. That is the deal breaker for me. 

Since its another layer on top, I worry about that. Otherwise I hope they continue having the one without the build in light. 

I been saving up my Amazon credit card points, so I have a backup "fund" for whatever Kindle I need in the future.  . I still have my K3. I would prefer page buttons on the touch also.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hadou said:


> As long as it can be toggled on or off (the lighting, that is), I would like to see how they look. If it CAN be toggled, I wouldn't mind having one for those times that I do some night reading.


It will definitely be able to be turned and off and adjusted in brightness like the Nook Glow. They aren't going to put out an inferior product.


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

I think this will be a great feature for the Kindle! It will certainly save us the hassle of having to go out and purchase an external light!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

As others have said, unless it has dedicated page turn buttons, I'm holding on to my K3 Keyboard until it gives up its electronic ghost or I wig out and cave in.  I'd rarely use the light in any case as I don't typically read in bed or dark places.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> Having only just splashed out on a Touch with 3G and the (horrendously expensive) lighted cover to go with it, I don't think I'd be wanting to upgrade anytime soon for just that feature, though it's certainly something to aim for in the future, if it's any good.


Don't worry Linjeakel, it'll probably be the end of the year before we get them here in the UK, you can get one as a Christmas present!


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

> Since its another layer on top, I worry about that.


If that were the case, I "might" think about buying one. But to me the picture looks more like it is a little arm that pulls out with a light at the end of the arm. No thanks.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

No, the article shows a current lighted cover but says:



> Strong rumors suggest a light will be built right into the the next Kindle, obviating the need for this optional cover.


As I understand the technology, there's a deeper surround to the screen - much like with the Touch - which has a light in it shining across (and slightly downwards) onto the screen from the sides.

See here http://reviews.cnet.com/e-book-readers/barnes-noble-nook-simple/4505-3508_7-35227500.html?tag=mncol;txt for instance.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh. "Never Mind", as my good friend Roseann Roseanna Danna might say.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

If this rumor proves to be true, it just might be the thing that persuades me to finally give up my beloved K2i!


----------



## Logan R. (May 13, 2011)

I just said a couple days ago 'If Amazon comes out with a back lit Kindle, I'm buying it.' I hope this is true! I could really use it. By Lighted Cover for my Kindle Keyboard annoys me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

omadonna said:


> If that were the case, I "might" think about buying one. But to me the picture looks more like it is a little arm that pulls out with a light at the end of the arm. No thanks.


The picture you describe is of one of the current Kindles with the lighted case - that's how the light on them works.

The new Kindle doesn't have any pics published yet, as at the moment it's only speculation and rumour. If it's like people are expecting, the lit screen will have a full length light strip hidden against the inside of the bezel that frames the screen, probably on both sides, and the light will shone across the screen OR it may have a layer over the top of the existing screen that can be lit somehow. Either way, it will be incorporated into the actual Kindle and there will be no arms extending or anything like that.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am buying it. I read in the dark with my lighted cover. It's heavy & the light bothers my eyes when reading lying down.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds great. *IF*.....there is no contrast degradation to the screen. 
I'll be looking forward to the reviews when/if it comes out in July.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought the Touch when it came out and have Amazon's lighted cover. THIS is my perfect combination...touch screen with a light that I don't have to clip on. When my Touch dies (or I can't resist!), I may go with the front light Kindle, but I can't see jumping right on it. I also have a Fire, so if I want to read on that, I can...but I still find myself reading 99.9% of the time on my Touch.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The idea is interesting to me, but I am quite happy with my K3. I'd be more excited about a color eInk Kindle. I already have a tablet, so the backlit device is already covered.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

After watching some of the youtube demos of the Nook with Glowlight, I'm really not digging it. It's still too much like a backlit screen to me, I could achieve as much on my iPad or Archos w/ Kindle app. Even with the screen on those devices dimmed way down low... still bugs my eyes and makes it harder for me to sleep.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, being front lit it probably will be too much for people whose eyes are sensitive to light.  Reviews/previews of the Nook glow noted it emitted about as much light as an LCD screen.

Thankfully back lighting doesn't bother my eyes or seem to keep me up.  I still usually read on my Kindle in bed just because I have enough light in there and like to charge my iPad and iPhone when I got to bed.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I'd only consider picking it up if they gave it page turn buttons.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm interested in this one!  I read at least an hour every night with my lighted cover on.  I didn't jump on the K4, KT or the Fire but I just might have to get me a front lit and maybe a Blaze too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I hadn't heard about the experiences of some people who found the screen of the illuminated Nook to be extremely fragile. Note the photos above and below the linked article. I will be interested to see if the presumed Amazon product has the same vulnerability.

http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/05/02/heres-why-you-shouldnt-get-the-new-nooklit/#.T7XXwJRZ7lg

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I am with everyone who wants page turn buttons. I would definitely go for a lighted Kindle - but I need those page turn buttons (eg, when reading in the bathtub/beach/pool in a splash proof cover where touch screens don't work well). I want to avoid the Touch until there are physical page turn buttons.


----------



## machoman (May 18, 2012)

I've a Newbie Kindle Touch user - 3 weeks old. I don't think i'll be too keen on a lighted Kindle version - there is a chance the lighted version could decrease the contrast - i've read a review somewhere that the other brand (can't remember which one) did have a lighted version and it did slightly reduced the contrast....the blacks were lighter. But i would kill to have a larger touch.....even bigger than the DX would be incredible.

Besides - i find the kindle touch able to 'catch' reasonable reading light levels quite well. Of course if it's too dark then it's really too dark to read anyway.....so i have a bedside lamp just for kindle reading. The other morning i was early at the train station and decided to stay in the car for a few minutes and was able to read the Kindle Touch quite well - i would have difficulty doing that with a book as it was still quite dark and the e-ink on the Kindle is quite easy to read plus i am using the 4th font with large spacing which helps in the readability of the kindle( couldn't have done that with a paper book).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It was the old Sony front lit model that had reduced contrast.

From reports/impressions of the new Nook, the screen contrast isn't affected.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have though read several reports where people say the contrast is lower in the new nook, even though it didn't bother them personally. I think it would bother me though. So hopefully the new Kindle won't have that issue. 

Let the waiting begin.


----------



## alaskazimm (Dec 25, 2010)

I have both the NST and the NTG. The contrast on the glow is indeed _slightly_ reduced, but to me it is only noticeable when the two are compared side by side. But for my use, the glow is the number one reader now and the simple touch has been relegated to back-up duty. The front light is that good IMO.


----------



## RichardHein (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder what the battery life will be. I'm the sort of person that turns off wifi on my K3 and reads in full light as much as possible, just to have that stupendous battery life. I have the lighted case, and it's not too shabby (though I'm not a fan of the angle). If this were the same as my K3 in terms of battery life, but without the odd angle, I'd be all over it. I suspect a lower battery life as there's simply more lights, which draw more power, so I remain skeptical.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I hadn't heard about the experiences of some people who found the screen of the illuminated Nook to be extremely fragile. Note the photos above and below the linked article. I will be interested to see if the presumed Amazon product has the same vulnerability.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/05/02/heres-why-you-shouldnt-get-the-new-nooklit/#.T7XXwJRZ7lg


I'm not so sure how a non Glowlight eReader would fair it a remote control or set of keys were dropped on its screen. I'm not about to try it on any of my Kindles, but if someone wants to drop something on their Kindle screen please report the results. 

Hopefully the Kindle version won't have reduced contrast, but from looking at the Glowlight Nook in the store I noticed with the light on it has better contrast than my K4 with Haiku skin or the Nook Simple Touch. If I have to use Kindle Glow with the light on most of the time, so be it. If I have to charge it more that is fine, I have a Kindle charging station set up so it won't be a problem.

I can't wait for Kindle Glow to come out -- I really hope that it has page turn buttons!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought the whole point of having a 'touch' model, front lit or otherwise, was to remove as many physical buttons as possible, so I find it kinda strange that so many people who have the KT are wishing for page turn buttons. If you prefer the physical buttons, why not buy the K4 or the KK?  

New technology like this front lighting is never perfect first time out, so let's hope that Amazon learn from the Glowlight and move it up a step, maybe doing something to counteract the perceived loss of contrast etc. While it's only rumour right now, it's certain that Amazon will eventually release a front lit model and I look forward to reading people's reviews when they do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Many (like me) find the page turn buttons easier to use than touching the screen--less movement needed to turn the page (though, granted, it's not much more to reach up and over the bezel to touch the screen) but prefer the ease of moving through menus and by using the touch screen.  I find it easier to read one handed on a Kindle with buttons.  If one doesn't do that, it's probably no big deal.  I don't particular care, myself, because I just read on one of my other Kindles. 

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - I guess there will be as many different POVs on this as there are people buying Kindles!  

I do read one handed - in my left although I'm right handed - and I find that on my K3, moving my thumb back to the page turn button makes me lose my grip on the Kindle, whereas reaching forward to the screen with my thumb, lets me keep my grip on it.

I wouldn't mind if they put page turn buttons on it, especially if they're really discreet ones like on the K4, so long as they don't remove the ability to turn the page by touch as well.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I will be carefully watching in July..


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I wouldn't mind if they put page turn buttons on it, especially if they're really discreet ones like on the K4, so long as they don't remove the ability to turn the page by touch as well.


That's most likely how it would be. That's how the Nook touch is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I wouldn't mind if they put page turn buttons on it, especially if they're really discreet ones like on the K4, so long as they don't remove the ability to turn the page by touch as well.





mooshie78 said:


> That's most likely how it would be. That's how the Nook touch is.


Not sure that follows.

The Nook Simple Touch, which also came out before the Kindle Touch, began life with physical page turn buttons. So when they introduced the Glowlight version, they just grafted it on to what was. (FWIW I do like the concept of physical page turn button, though I get a long with touch screen turning on my Fire just fine.)

As the existing Kindle Touch has no physical page turn buttons, I am not seeing that they'd go to the trouble and try to incorporate them at the same time they are adding a light. I don't expect to see a lighted Keyboard style model -- I would hope for a lighted Basic model, but won't be surprised if there's not one.

On the other hand, depending how much feedback they've gotten from folks, they may take the opportunity to design them in.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I didn't mean to say that they'll definitely add page turn buttons.

I meant that if they do add them, they'd probably be small and that you could still turn pages with the touch screen if you wanted just like on the Nook touch.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I hadn't heard about the experiences of some people who found the screen of the illuminated Nook to be extremely fragile. Note the photos above and below the linked article. I will be interested to see if the presumed Amazon product has the same vulnerability.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/05/02/heres-why-you-shouldnt-get-the-new-nooklit/#.T7XXwJRZ7lg
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Now as a geek, I find those pictures really interesting. Clearly what Nook have done is to use a plastic to work in a similar way to a fibre optic cable, where the light is internally reflected down the cable by means of an external cladding with a different refractive index: (from here)










I guess with the nook, the refractive indexes of the top and bottom surfaces are different, so the light is reflected back in by the top, but "leaks" out at the bottom hence lighting the screen.

Now, I know from experience with fibres that if you damage the cladding, the light leaks out - remember those old fibre lamps? If you bent the fibre too far you'd crack the cladding, and then there would be a point of light at the side of the cable:










See the top-right fibre has a little "halo" of light just before the end? That's cracked cladding.

The visual effect is exactly the same as what you're seeing here with the nook - scratches on the top surface have damaged the cladding, and the light is leaking out.

Although we seem to believe that Amazon's solution will be different from Nook's, I wouldn't be surprised if they use the same sort of plastic sheet to distribute the light across the screen, so I suspect may be susceptible to the same damage.

[And now you know why they normally keep me locked away over in Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting! ]


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's so I interesting. I guess I will have to check out the other thread.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I stopped into my local Barnes & Noble this weekend and took a look at the Nook with Glowlight.  The contrast, even without the light on, was significantly worse than my Kindle Touch.  It may just be that specific unit, but I was not at all impressed.  The text on my KT was much sharper.


----------



## SSJPabs (Mar 27, 2012)

I find this very interesting, but I probably won't upgrade until my current Kindle Touch dies. I got a clip-on light as a gift some months ago, so despite liking to read for a half-hour before bed I don't really have a need for a front-lit device.

Especially if it has the same issues that were detailed about the Nooklit.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Geemont said:


> As others have said, *unless it has dedicated page turn button*s, I'm holding on to my K3 Keyboard until it gives up its electronic ghost or I wig out and cave in. I'd rarely use the light in any case as I don't typically read in bed or dark places.


I keep reading this...that people still want page turn buttons on their K Touches....do the Touches not have a good touch interface? Poorly designed ergonomically? What's the story?

I still have my Kindle Keyboard and love it. I use a Simple Light which also uses the K battery and is feather light. I am also someone who uses the light alot. Soooo...I would consider a lighted Kindle except now I am curious about the reservations have about the Touches.

Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> After watching some of the youtube demos of the Nook with Glowlight, I'm really not digging it. It's still too much like a backlit screen to me, I could achieve as much on my iPad or Archos w/ Kindle app. Even with the screen on those devices dimmed way down low... still bugs my eyes and makes it harder for me to sleep.


But ya only use it when you need it.

Are the other accessory lights so much better? Even my SImple Light needs adjusting and often leaves glare spots if I tilt too much in one direction or another.

I do use my light alot. I see it as convenient and even lighter (weight)...and since I need something anyway, seems like a bonus.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I keep reading this...that people still want page turn buttons on their K Touches....do the Touches not have a good touch interface? Poorly designed ergonomically? What's the story?
> 
> I still have my Kindle Keyboard and love it. I use a Simple Light which also uses the K battery and is feather light. I am also someone who uses the light alot. Soooo...I would consider a lighted Kindle except now I am curious about the reservations have about the Touches.
> 
> Can anyone fill me in?


I have a Touch and I absolutely LOVE it! I've owned every version of the kindle, except for the DX, and I loved the page turn buttons on all of them....until I got the Touch. I don't have any issues with the Touch at all. It is very responsive & quick for me. I still own a K4 and I never use it because I love the Touch so much and don't want to go back to the buttons.

I think everyone just has their own preferences and some people just like the page turn buttons more. As with every product, you will find people who love it and people who hate it. The only way you will know if it is for you is to try it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I keep reading this...that people still want page turn buttons on their K Touches....do the Touches not have a good touch interface? Poorly designed ergonomically? What's the story?
> 
> I still have my Kindle Keyboard and love it. I use a Simple Light which also uses the K battery and is feather light. I am also someone who uses the light alot. Soooo...I would consider a lighted Kindle except now I am curious about the reservations have about the Touches.
> 
> Can anyone fill me in?


I think the people with KTs that are wanting the page turn buttons are a pretty small group. It's the people that have kept their Keyboards that want it. It has nothing to do with the interface and is only personal preference.

I read fast and keep my finger on the page turn button at all times. Stretching my finger out to touch the screen each time I wish to turn the page just seems like too much work. It wouldn't bother me to touch the screen for everything else but I'm in the group that would prefer a button to turn the page.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

sebat said:


> I read fast and keep my finger on the page turn button at all times. Stretching my finger out to touch the screen each time I wish to turn the page just seems like too much work. It wouldn't bother me to touch the screen for everything else but I'm in the group that would prefer a button to turn the page.


That is how I read with my K2...it was nice to just rest my finger on the button and press down a little when I needed to change the page. With the Touch I can't rest my finger on the screen because it will keep changing pages and while the short movement from the side of the Kindle Touch to the screen isn't horrible, it is something I am going to have to get use to.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I keep reading this...that people still want page turn buttons on their K Touches....do the Touches not have a good touch interface? Poorly designed ergonomically? What's the story?


For me personally, when I am at home I read in bed and ergonomically I need the screen raised a bit so I have to read with the K3 or K2. When I read in bed with the Touch my neck completely jammed up and my chiropractor told me not to use the Touch in bed.

So the other place I read is out the home and I want page turn buttons on that Kindle. Even though I wash my hands before using any of my Kindles, sometimes I read while eating and I don't want to touch the screen when I'm doing that. If I go to the beach and put on sunscreen, I don't want to touch the screen. I was surprised Amazon left page turn buttons off the Touch.

I think the Touch interface is another discussion but I wish the Kindle Touch had the marks at the bottom of the page indicating where you are in the book and the chapter. Sure, I intellectually know from the percent button but that doesn't give me a visual reference to where I am in the book. While reading with the Touch in bed it slipped out of my hands and I had a really hard time getting back to my place because I had no idea where I was. A little while ago, my K3 jumped to the front cover and the back button didn't work and I had a surprisingly easy time getting back to where I was because I knew from the visual marks that where I was in the book and that I was close to the end of the chapter.

For the new Kindle with built in light, I really, really, really want one and will use it out of the house... so I want it to have page turn buttons.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Cardinal said:


> For me personally, when I am at home I read in bed and ergonomically I need the screen raised a bit so I have to read with the K3 or K2. When I read in bed with the Touch my neck completely jammed up and my chiropractor told me not to use the Touch in bed.


Thanks for the info, very detailed. But how/why does the difference in K affect your neck? Why do they have to be held so differently? I didnt understand that part.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thanks for the info, very detailed. But how/why does the difference in K affect your neck? Why do they have to be held so differently? I didnt understand that part.


When laying down in bed, I can hold the Kindle 3 with my elbows on the bed and I don't have to change the position of my neck to read. Holding Kindle Touch the same way, the screen isn't as high and I need to tuck my neck down a little to read it... which resulted in my neck jammed up and headaches. My chiropractor said flexing the neck to read the Touch puts pressure on it and not to do it. I think most people are able to read the Touch in bed without a problem but I have a neck injury. I had been reading in bed with the K2 and K3 and when the Touch came out never even thought about it.

Anyways, I can't wait for the Kindle with Built in Light.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> When laying down in bed, I can hold the Kindle 3 with my elbows on the bed and I don't have to change the position of my neck to read. Holding Kindle Touch the same way, the screen isn't as high and I need to tuck my neck down a little to read it... which resulted in my neck jammed up and headaches. My chiropractor said flexing the neck to read the Touch puts pressure on it and not to do it. I think most people are able to read the Touch in bed without a problem but I have a neck injury. I had been reading in bed with the K2 and K3 and when the Touch came out never even thought about it.
> 
> Anyways, I can't wait for the Kindle with Built in Light.


But if I understand correctly, this has nothing to do with the Touch technology or lack of page turn buttons, right? It's because with the KT you don't have the keyboard, which in K2 and K3 adds some height to the Kindle?

I have a CoylCushion, and I'm very happy with it as it raises my Kindle higher - I use it primarily while reading in bed, so I can see how that can make a huge difference (even without neck injury!). Maybe worth a shot?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

You can use a stylus for the touch in case you are eating or whatever.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Neo said:


> But if I understand correctly, this has nothing to do with the Touch technology or lack of page turn buttons, right? It's because with the KT you don't have the keyboard, which in K2 and K3 adds some height to the Kindle?


Yes, I was just explaining why I use the K3/K2 to read in bed.



Neo said:


> I have a CoylCushion, and I'm very happy with it as it raises my Kindle higher - I use it primarily while reading in bed, so I can see how that can make a huge difference (even without neck injury!). Maybe worth a shot?


When you read in bed, do sit up against the headboard or do you have your back on the bed, neck on the pillow?



Toby said:


> You can use a stylus for the touch in case you are eating or whatever.


That is an idea. I wold probably loose it within two days though. I just like having page turn buttons built into my Kindle so I don't need to worry about keep track of other items such as a stylus.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> When you read in bed, do sit up against the headboard or do you have your back on the bed, neck on the pillow?


Kind of in between, lol! I start by sitting up against the headboard but quickly slouch down, so end up with just my shoulders and head against the headboard, and most of my back on the bed. The nice thing with the CoylCushion, is that because it's filled with micro beads, you can kind of punch it to fit different shapes, and sit up your Kindle at various angles/heights in it. It really works very well for me and has solved many problems


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> So the other place I read is out the home and I want page turn buttons on that Kindle. Even though I wash my hands before using any of my Kindles, sometimes I read while eating and I don't want to touch the screen when I'm doing that. If I go to the beach and put on sunscreen, I don't want to touch the screen. I was surprised Amazon left page turn buttons off the Touch.


Exactly! 
The Sony Reader and the Nook Simple Touch both have page-turn buttons. Combined with their ability to re-flow and change font sizes on PDFs means that Kindle has some catching up to do. 
For now, my K4-mini non-touch is my go-to reader.


----------

